# Taeria



## kefa (May 30, 2006)

The High Priest of Milliston has been captured in a daring raid by a mysterious coalition of enemies and you have been hired to track them for a rescue team which is being prepared. Your reward: a voyage on the Grand Riverboat, "The River Queen", to the island home of the gods.


3.5 e campaign needs replacement players. (2-4 Experienced and dedicated players preferred. Starting Characters will be 3rd level; Fighters and rogue types will be given preference, though other classes will be considered).  The new recruits will form a "new" group which will meet and merge with the surviving existing players.

The game is being played via yahoogroups and private e-mail.

For more information on the World of Taeria, the allowable races, character creation and posting guide lines, visit the game's support web site at:

http://ca.geocities.com/taeria_pbem. 

Contact the DM by e-mail (taeria_pbem@yahoo.ca)to apply.


----------

